# infine



## entrapta

infine
I couldn't come up with something better that "in the end" in this sentence but I don't like it. "QUesti lavori, infine, non furono pubblicati ma filmati...." "These works, in the end, were not published, instead ... " The original plan was different.... I cannot grasp the exact meaning I think. Maybe "at last" is better.


----------



## Lazzini

"In the end" seems OK to me, but I woud put it first: "In the end these works...". 

"Ultimately" is a slightly more formal alternative.


----------



## King Crimson

Lazzini, I've got a query, do you think "eventually" here would work or has it a different meaning or nuance?


----------



## Lazzini

> Lazzini, I've got a query, do you think "eventually" here would work or has it a different meaning or nuance?


 
Yes I do - in fact, I think it's a good option. It didn't occur to me at the time.


----------



## elliee84

what about "finally"?


----------



## CZac

elliee84 said:


> what about "finally"?


 
That's usually used in sequentials in English (e.g. first do this, then do that, then finally do that).  It's more like 'finalmente'.


----------



## london calling

Lazzini said:


> Yes I do - in fact, I think it's a good option. It didn't occur to me at the time.


But eventually means "in due time". I don't think that's what is meant by "infine" here.

I prefer your first suggestion, _ultimately_, or maybe even _at the end of the day._


----------



## King Crimson

LC, having received no answer from Lazzini about the different definitions of _eventually_ I checked on some dictionaries and found that (see the MW for example or also our WR) this is defined as "at an unspecified later time *:* in the end", which is exactly the translation of _infine_. I never found it defined as "in due time".
What do you think?


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> LC, having received no answer from Lazzini about the different definitions of _eventually_ I checked on some dictionaries and found that (see the MW for example or also our WR) this is defined as "at an unspecified later time *:* in the end", which is exactly the translation of _infine_. I never found it defined as "in due time".
> What do you think?


Vuol dire "in the end" nel senso di dire "alla fine", secondo me: concordo con "at an unspecified later time" (_he eventually returned my call_-alla fine mi ha richiamato). _Infine_ lo vedo più come "ultimately" quando si intende la ultima cosa, che so, di una lista o di una sequenza.

In due time: he eventually returned my call / he returned my call in due time.

Però, a questo punto sentiamo anche gli altri madrelingua.


----------



## Lazzini

> LC, having received no answer from Lazzini


 
Sorry, I haven't been foruming (new verb) much recently.



> In due time: he eventually returned my call / he returned my call in due time.


 
To me, "eventually" in this kind of usage can also mean "in the end", or "finally". I think I would want to stick with my previous post.


----------



## london calling

What I meant was that _eventually_ means sooner or later. I don't think _infine_ means that here.


----------



## King Crimson

Sorry LC but I bet to disagree, to me _infine_ here means "at an unspecified later time", which is exactly the meaning of _eventually_; with that, of course, I'm not implying that _infine_ can't be also translated in other ways, such as _ultimately_ proposed by Lazzini and you.


----------



## pahenco

Hello everybody!

My doubt refers to the fact that the WR dictionary translates "infine" as "well then". I couldn't catch any other meaning that suits better than the following for that translation. Is this correct?


_Original text: _

"Il sistema infine non sporca ne il carrello ne la carrozzeria, non impasta la rotaia e assicura, rispetto ai sistemi a liquido, una sostanziale riduzione della perdita di aderenza sia in accelerazione sia in frenata."

_My attempt:_

"The system, *well then*, does not dirty neither the bogie nor the car body, do not grease the rail and ensures, in respect to the fluid systems, a substantial reduction of the grip loss during both the acceleration and the braking."

I'd like to make a remark here. In Italian, it is clear from the text that "infine" appears to have more or less the same meaning of "insomma" because the author is trying to add a new idea, but not trying to conclude the set of features he is listing.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## london calling

pahenco said:


> The system, in short,  dirties neither the bogie nor the car body/does not dirty either the bogie or the car body (preferisco la seconda opzione), does not make the rails greasy and ensures, as compared to hydraulic systems, a substantial reduction in grip loss during both acceleration and braking.


Ciao, sorry, "well then"  non funziona per niente in questo contesto.. Mi verrebbe da dire "in short" qui.


----------



## gandolfo

> Ciao, sorry, "well then" non funziona per niente in questo contesto.. Mi verrebbe da dire "in short" qui.


 I totally agree
Also there's "to sum up"


----------



## Holymaloney

gandolfo said:


> I totally agree
> Also there's "to sum up"



I agree with both of you and could '...in conclusion...' also work here (or has someone already said it ?)


----------



## luway

Curiosità: i madrelingua lo collocherebbero a inizio frase o come nell'originale? A me verrebbe spontaneo dire; _"In short/To sum up, the system dirties neither..."_.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Ciao, sorry, "well then"  non funziona per niente in questo contesto.. Mi verrebbe da dire "in short" qui.



Secondo me invece qui ci va un 'finally' all'inizio della frase, che sembra descrivere l'ultima caratteristica del sistema elencata in una lista di caratteristiche.


----------



## pahenco

luway said:


> _"To sum up, the system dirties neither..."_.



This did not occur to me by the time but seems to be a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## pahenco

Odysseus54 said:


> Secondo me invece qui ci va un 'finally' all'inizio della frase, che sembra descrivere l'ultima caratteristica del sistema elencata in una lista di caratteristiche.



Thanks for your help, Odysseus54! Sorry, but this is not the case. In the context the author lists another features. Grazie ancora!


----------



## pahenco

Thank you all for the availability! 

As from the suggestions, I would put the text like this:

To sum up, the system, does not dirty either the bogie or the car body, does not make the rails greasy and ensures, as compared to hydraulic systems, a substantial reduction in grip loss during both acceleration and braking.

Does it sound ok for you?


----------



## gandolfo

pahenco said:


> Thank you all for the availability!
> 
> As from the suggestions, I would put the text like this:
> 
> To sum up, the*/this* system, *does not dirty the bogie or the car body, nor does it make the rails greasy. With respect to the hydraulic system it ensures* a substantial reduction in grip loss during both acceleration and braking.
> 
> Does it sound ok for you?


Hi
Just a couple of modifications


----------



## london calling

La notte porta consiglio! 

Carrozzeria = _bodywork_, perché _carbody_ = la cassa di un veicolo ferroviario (lavoro nel settore) , è un po' più specifico come termine. Poi avevo suggerito _hydraulic_, ma in effetti _fluid _va bene.


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> La notte porta consiglio! Not for me LC as you can see
> 
> Carrozzeria = _bodywork_, perché _carbody_ = la cassa di un veicolo ferroviario (lavoro nel settore) , è un po' più specifico come termine. Poi avevo suggerito _hydraulic_, ma in effetti _fluid _va bene.



Hi LC
Nice one: bodywork off for _another_ coffee me thinks


----------



## pahenco

gandolfo said:


> To sum up, *this system, does not dirty the bogie or the bodywork, nor does it make the rails greasy. With respect to the hydraulic system it ensures a substantial reduction in grip loss during both acceleration and braking. *







london calling said:


> La notte porta consiglio!
> 
> Carrozzeria = _bodywork_, perché _carbody_ = la cassa di un veicolo ferroviario (lavoro nel settore) , è un po' più specifico come termine. Poi avevo suggerito _hydraulic_, ma in effetti _fluid _va bene.



Thank you guys! Very helpful advises! 

I will stick with "hydraulic" since I'm referring specifically to liquids and the term "fluid" comprises also compressed air, which is not the case.

Finally it goes like this: 

*To sum up, this system, does not dirty the bogie or the bodywork, nor does it make the rails greasy. With respect to the hydraulic system it ensures a substantial reduction in grip loss during both acceleration and braking.*

Grazie ancora!


----------



## luway

pahenco said:


> Thank you guys! Very helpful advises!



Hello pahenco   giusto una piccola correzione se può esserti utile: non "_very helpful *advises*_" ma "_very helpful *pieces of advice*_". Se fosse stato solo un consiglio: _"that's good advice" _oppure _"A very helpful piece of advice"_ (e se sbaglio i madrelingua correggano me!! )


----------



## gandolfo

Luway
You're right, advice is an uncountable(mass noun) in English. You can use pieces, bits, some but *never* *an *advice or advice*s* etc  If you want to suggest advice as a  plural or singular: I got 7 pieces of advice today....or..... my friend gave me a bit of advice

The old archaic form can be used "advices" when we mean news but it's hardly ever used


----------



## luway

gandolfo said:


> Luway
> You're right, advice is an uncountable(mass noun) in English. You can use pieces, bits, some but *never* *an *advice or advice*s* etc  If you want to suggest advice as a  plural or singular: I got 7 pieces of advice today....or..... my friend gave me a bit of advice
> 
> The old archaic form can be used "advices" when we mean news but it's hardly ever used



Thanks! 

By the way, it's the same for 'news', right? "This is a very good piece of news", not "This is a good new/news"...


----------



## Lorena1970

pahenco said:


> "Il sistema infine (nel senso di "inoltre") non sporca ne il carrello ne la carrozzeria, non impasta la rotaia e assicura, rispetto ai sistemi a liquido, una sostanziale riduzione della perdita di aderenza sia in accelerazione sia in frenata."
> 
> "*Moreover*, the system does not dirty neither the bogie nor the car body, do not grease the rail and ensures, in respect to the fluid systems, a substantial reduction of the grip loss during both the acceleration and the braking."
> 
> the author is trying to add a new idea, but not trying to conclude the set of features he is listing.



What do you think?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> What do you think?


If he means he's adding a new idea, of course.


----------



## Odysseus54

C'e' un piccolo particolare, in italiano 'infine' e 'inoltre' non sono intercambiabili, o meglio, mentre 'inoltre' puo' essere usato per introdurre un elemento finale in una lista ( di idee, considerazioni ecc ) ,  'infine' non puo' essere utilizzato per introdurre un elemento intermedio in una lista.

Altrimenti si fa come quel contadino delle parti mie, che, dopo aver battezzato un figlio 'Ultimo' , glie ne venne fuori un altro    In paese ancora ridono..


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> C'e' un piccolo particolare, in italiano 'infine' e 'inoltre' non sono intercambiabili, o meglio, mentre 'inoltre' puo' essere usato per introdurre un elemento finale in una lista ( di idee, considerazioni ecc ) ,  'infine' non puo' essere utilizzato per introdurre un elemento intermedio in una lista.



Allora è sbagliata la versione italiana, dato che "the author is trying to add a new idea, but not  trying to conclude the set of features he is listing."
No?


----------



## Odysseus54

Non mi permetterei mai    Sto solo segnalando un fatto difficilmente confutabile, credo.


----------



## pahenco

Odysseus54 said:


> C'e' un piccolo particolare, in italiano 'infine' e 'inoltre' non sono intercambiabili, o meglio, mentre 'inoltre' puo' essere usato per introdurre un elemento finale in una lista ( di idee, considerazioni ecc ) ,  'infine' non puo' essere utilizzato per introdurre un elemento intermedio in una lista.
> 
> 
> 
> Lorena1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allora è sbagliata la versione italiana, dato che "the author is trying to add a new idea, but not trying to conclude the set of features he is listing."
> No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altrimenti si fa come quel contadino delle parti mie, che, dopo aver battezzato un figlio 'Ultimo' , glie ne venne fuori un altro    In paese ancora ridono..
Click to expand...


Credo anche io che sia sbagliata la versione in italiano. Grazie!


----------

